# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Επαφες

## mikemtb

Πωλούνται 40 τεμαχια βοηθητικες επαφες ασφαλειων schneider 26924
https://www.se.com/gr/el/product/A9N...F%86%CE%AE-of/
Τιμη 3€ η μια
20€ οι 10
30€ οι 20


Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

νέα τιμή. -50%.
Τιμη 1,5€ η μια
10€ οι 10
15€ οι 20

----------

